

HLS Video on Demand streaming - raztud
http://www.razvantudorica.com/12/hls-video-on-demand-streaming/

======
gcb0
HLS has no benefit. what do you gain by not simply serving the mp4 file?

it is only annoying, convoluted and non-standard.

you only have a little gain by serving crappy videos that nobody will watch
more than a few seconds, than it is as useful as youtube dash(?) thing... that
only serves to annoy people that want to watch one movie for longer periods.

------
maus80
Great tutorial, thanks!

